# Musik einbinden und abspielen



## MethodMan (2. Okt 2006)

Ich würde gerne Jingels oder Musik bei mir ins Programm einbauen, allerdings habe ich keine Ahnung wie dies gemacht wird. Ich würde gerne Musik abspielen wenn das Programm gestart wird und einen Jingle o.ä. wenn es geschlossen wird. Ähnlich wie es Windows macht  Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe im voraus! :toll:


----------



## Campino (2. Okt 2006)

Guck dir mal in der API "AudioClip" und "Applet" an.


----------



## L-ectron-X (2. Okt 2006)

Oder mal die Forumsuche benutzen, es gibt hier schon einige Bespiele zum ansehen.


----------



## MethodMan (4. Okt 2006)

Ich hab folgende Klasse...


```
package view;

import java.awt.*;
import java.applet.*;

public class PlaySound extends Applet
{
  AudioClip music = null;
	
  public void init()
  {
    music = getAudioClip(getCodeBase(),"view/Musik.wav");	
    music.play();
  }
}
```

...dich ich auch starten kann und die Musik abgespielt wird.

Allerdings möchte ich nun das dieses Lied aus einer anderen Klasse aufgerufen wird -
und zwar ohne das dabei das Applet-Fenster geöffnet wird. Weiß jemand Rat? Danke!!


----------



## André Uhres (4. Okt 2006)

```
package audio;
/*
 * PlaySound2.java
 */
import java.io.*;
import java.net.*;
import java.util.*;
import javax.swing.*;
import sun.audio.*;
public class PlaySound2 {
    private AudioPlayer player = AudioPlayer.player;
    private AudioStream audioStream;
    public PlaySound2(){
        try {
            audioStream = new AudioStream(new URL( "http://www.dailywav.com/1000" +
                    "/cmplicat.wav").openStream());
        } catch (IOException ex) {
            JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(null, "<html><table width=300>" +
                    ex.getMessage()+"

"+Arrays.toString(ex.getStackTrace()));
        }
        player.start(audioStream);
    }
    public static void main(String[] args){new PlaySound2();}
}
```


----------

